# looking for a blank



## oxygeneater (Jun 4, 2011)

I have someone wanting me to build him a surf rod and he is hoping for a 1 pc. allstar 1087. Anyone have one they will part with?


----------



## oxygeneater (Jun 4, 2011)

9 foot


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck finding a All Star 1087 or 1080 anything. There's some good modern 1087 alternatives which will work just as well and carry a warranty. Try the Rainshadow SW1087 or the Cousins SSW907M (made in USA).


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I had one for sale ...last week....but I don't need to sell my hensteeth now.....


----------



## oxygeneater (Jun 4, 2011)

I already asked him about the rain shadow. He wants the original all star


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

If I run across one I'll let you know but it's doubtful. I'd tell the customer he could be in for a long wait. The blanks rarely show up but the original All Star rods can be found, stripped and rebuilt. The "Cobia Specials" were built on BGSW1088 and BGSW968 blanks so they are not right. I just redid a 1088 for Victor at GBB&T.


----------



## oxygeneater (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you sir.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

tell him he should take a long look at fiber star composites. They are not cheap. The designs are based on the old allstar blanks.I have heard nothing but positive reviews,wish I had need for one myself.


----------

